# Step 3 Painting A 8N Logo



## My_Ford_8N_1952 (Jan 6, 2006)

Third step in spray painting your Ford logo:

Spray the hood the color you want it to be, the paint will not stick to any area that the
Desitin is applied to. The color I sprayed on was Medium Gray made by TISCO in a spray can.
I purchased my paint from ( www.just8ns.com )

You need to wait until the paint is Completely Dry! Not Tacky! before you proceed to the last step. It took about
a day and a half for my paint to dry completely.

~Kevin~

Photo Date: 1-25-06


----------

